

Help us to unfuck online publishing  - lrock
http://salon.io/join

======
peterbasmalord
Here's one of my pages made on the site - with the option to allow visitors to
move assets turned on. Scroll & Drag!

<http://peterbasmalord.com/ream>

(full disclosure I work there!)

------
summerdown2
Is it just me, or is it really hard to edit text?

I started a test page, and perhaps its my use of Chrome, or the font size, but
when I add a text box by doubleclick, the box is immediately obscured by a
sizing menu. There seems no way to actually add text without clicking on a
size much bigger than the menu and then clicking to the right of it.

This order of operations seems backwards. I would much prefer to type in my
text, and then choose to resize it, once I know how big it looks ... not size
a blank box as the only way to add text.

~~~
lrock
you´re right. the interface is kind of broken here. we have to fix this asap

------
atldev
Great idea and execution. Some feedback...I thought from the headline and the
name overlap that salon.com was involved until a minute or two into the video.

~~~
rbrcurtis
I thought that too until I read your post actually. Smells like a likely
trademark issue.

------
dguaraglia
You know, though I can't talk about the quality of the product, I love the
concept. What I don't like one bit is the completely unnecessary use of an
F-bomb on the title.

------
newmetl
I'm already using it. Totally rocks!

------
janmonschke
I love that they support GIFs :D

~~~
rinrae
yeah, because that's exactly what the internet needs … more gifs :-D .

------
agento
Hey, this looks impressive.

------
mbinna
Great idea! Looking forward to see how people are going to use it.

------
marcelfahle
Geez, that looks tight! Can you tell us something about the stack?

~~~
sippndipp
It's rails for the backend and backbone for the frontend. Most logic written
in client side CoffeeScript.

------
rinrae
for a moment, the animated glitter gif made me wonder if this was to become
the next myspace. but the awesome stuff ppl have been doing with it
fortunately proved me wrong. :)

------
neiki
Nice! looks very impressive.

------
mtgx
Wordpress has a lot to learn from these guys. I've been wanting drag and drop
images to Wordpress posts for years now, for example. Or for Wordpress to at
least recognize the width of the text column and automatically resize a larger
image to scale down to that size.

------
tosic
Awesome. Instant buy!

------
mrhanti
ultimately! the best internet building tool ever.

------
Husk0r
I really like it!

------
peterlih
Really awesome!

------
s04p
splendid campaign. hope you'll succeed!

------
paul_railslove
that pixelated dove is killer.

------
Uchikoma
Very nice!

------
captainhagbard
awesome

